# Gifted Animal Placement Program



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If you follow the link to the Gifted Animal Program then click on the link for GAP Dogs at work, you'll see 6 of the dogs I've selected from them and are at work now. One, Buster, undoubtedly the ugliest dog I have ever selected for training, is with a SAR group. Over the hill drive, but so ugly he's cute. The dogs, all single purpose drug dogs are Davey, Rock, Turbo, Moses and Moose.

I have 3 dogs I recieved from GAP in my current bomb dog class. They'll be posted when they are certified. 

The link is: http://www.gapdogs.org/

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If you follow the link to the Gifted Animal Program then click on the link for GAP Dogs at work, you'll see 6 of the dogs I've selected from them and are at work now. One, Buster, undoubtedly the ugliest dog I have ever selected for training, is with a SAR group. Over the hill drive, but so ugly he's cute. The dogs, all single purpose drug dogs are Davey, Rock, Turbo, Moses and Moose.
> 
> I have 3 dogs I recieved from GAP in my current bomb dog class. They'll be posted when they are certified.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow, David, what a great project and GREAT results!!!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Duncan is pretty neat. I had no idea they had 'peanut detection dogs!'


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

What a great program - and nice to see the results!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic!
And you get paid to do that! JEEEZE! :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Totally AWESOME......I would love that job.....


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

A friend of mine is fostering a 6 year old female pit bull with over the top hunt and toy drive. She is excellent with both humans and animals of all kinds. This dog absolutely loves children of all ages, Too bad she is so old, because she would make a nice SAR, or Detection Dog.

She has been at my friends place for well over a year and a half. Too bad there is no program like that here. Though there is no chance this dog will be put down, my friend will keep her until a suitable family wants her. There are many dogs that have the ability to do some good in this world and they are being destroyed each and every day.

It is one hell of a program you guys got there.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Way cool David!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Fantastic!
> And you get paid to do that! JEEEZE! :lol:


What a country! ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Now THAT'S a rescue program! I got a kick out of the term "retread" too. Thanks for saving them. You are one of the "good guys" in my book.=D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've yet to get one that would work as a dual purpose, or patrol dog from GAP, but we keep hoping. I do have a Mal rescue in my current EDD class that may well be suitable for a dual purpose. It was not from GAP though. I've not really tested it yet, as it's just 14 months old. It's going to be a super EDD. AFter it's completed the EDD portion, I'll test it to see if it can continue into my February patrol dog class. 

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

What a neat program. I enjoyed reading some success stories! I am curious if there is an age limit to dogs taken in for this?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Generally between 1 and 3. There may be the occasional 10 month old or 4 year old.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If I take another from Malinois rescue (which I probably won't any time soon as we've now kept Lily, who is now a certified therapy dog, and we're up to our limit) and I get in a good one, I'll keep you all in mind. I fostered from the local humane society a very nice border collie once who had (go figure!) excellent focus and ball drive. I made sure she went to a working home. She works cattle now about 30 miles north of us.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Aww Buster isn't that ugly! He hasn't won the ugliest dog contest 
What a cool rescue program. Do you pick dogs out of the rescue or shelter to train for detection dog or SAR?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> Aww Buster isn't that ugly! He hasn't won the ugliest dog contest
> What a cool rescue program. Do you pick dogs out of the rescue or shelter to train for detection dog or SAR?


The GAP program does. You'll see if you follow David's link. :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.gapdogs.org/whoweare.htm

This is a link to the page that explains a little about what they do. It's such a great idea. I hope it catches on with other cities and states. So many dogs are destroyed because they are too hyper for the average pet owner and are considered problem dogs, but in the right hands they are perfect for this sort of work.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes I do, I've gotten several from our local pounds, shelter's and rescues as well. GAP just makes it easier. They are a great of folks.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Yes I do, I've gotten several from our local pounds, shelter's and rescues as well. GAP just makes it easier. They are a great of folks.
> 
> DFrost


I know two PSDs here, too, who were rescued from a shelter. :>)


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I know two PSDs here, too, who were rescued from a shelter. :>)


 That is so amazing! :smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I know two PSDs here, too, who were rescued from a shelter. :>)


That's kind of my holy grail. I've never been able to rescue a dog that I thought would make a patrol dog. I've rescued dogs that have made it in; SAR, drugs, explosives, and cadaver detection, but not patrol work. I'll keep looking.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and we have our "Nitro" EDD dog here in the siouxland area who was discovered in the local shelter.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

cool programme and great idea!


----------



## Debbie Greco (Jan 2, 2010)

Is this program still around? And are they still having courses in Sacramento which is 90 miles north from me ? I have sent two emals to the contact link on the website but go no replies

I would love to be a part of this program and just need training.

If it is not still around is there something like it in my area?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice David, very admirrable


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Debbie Greco said:


> Is this program still around? And are they still having courses in Sacramento which is 90 miles north from me ? I have sent two emals to the contact link on the website but go no replies
> 
> I would love to be a part of this program and just need training.
> 
> ...


I know they are still around, just not as active as they once were. I believe the economy has been partly to blame. I have one of the founders private email address, I'll ask him if I can pass it along.

DFrost


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, what a fantastic idea, and it looks like the program is also getting great results. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Holden Sawyer said:


> Wow, what a fantastic idea, and it looks like the program is also getting great results. Thank you for sharing that.



Nine of the dogs you see in the "Gap Dogs at Work" are mine. The ugliest SAR dog you ever saw was selected by me, but not trained by me. It's the ugly dog on the rubble pile. 

DFrost


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Awesome program. I love the fact that it is not breed specific...if the dogs have what it takes then they're good. Even if they may not have so much in the "looks" department... 
An encouraging read!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David, I spent most of the last two weeks down in Joplin, MO working with the Joplin Humane Society and the ASPCA with the animals involved in the big tornado. They are having an adopt-a-thon this weekend where they are trying to move as many animals (over 600 dogs and cats) out as possible that have not been claimed. All dogs will be spayed/neutered, microchipped, and heartworm tested and adopted out *FREE*.  I may be going down there this weekend to adopt a cat. There would be a ton of dogs to potentially evaluate, but I'd be glad to do so if you wouldn't mind sending me some guidelines. I should be coming back down to Tennessee for the PSA trial in Knoxville on July 3rd, so I could potentially pull and transport a dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Maren, I really appreciate the offer. The timing is bad for me though. My class will start in the next couple of weeks and I"ve already obtained the dogs I'll be using in this class. I just don't have anywhere to "store" dogs waiting on training.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When is your next cycle of classes? For the right dog, I could foster for a while as I'm down to 3 currently. I'm sure we likely could arrange transport (I am in St. Louis frequently anyways).


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My next class will more than likely, be in late September. It will be either an explosives or drug detector. Probably a patrol dog class in February of 12. 

DFrost


----------

